# A tax return query



## arthurv (Jul 21, 2011)

I am just 20 and this is the first year ive had to process any sort of tax return, and im in australia. Now ive requested and recieved paygs from most previous employers, yet ive been unsuccessful in contacting a fruit packing company i worked for in shepparton. 

The company is legit and i have a payslip (one of many lost in my travelling bureucracy). So I have the abn and proof I was taxed for some hours , i also have a bank statement showing the net payments. Now im no maths man so in regards to acertaining all the tax ive payed with the company will the ATO give me this information or is it totally my responsibility to keep track of it? 

Im camping in the sticks atm, phone calls arent coherent, just seeing if i could get more info on the matter.

Cheers


----------

